# How to design or fix a doorway corner problem



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

So I am not sure if I want to change this doorway corner design or not, looking for some ideas...the main problem I don’t like is the very tight corner where the floor molding trim is too short to look good. I was thinking of cut off half the doorway and extending the chair rail all the way to the end. Or maybe putting a 45 degree face in that corner. I do like the depth of the corner to make the wall look wider than it is...Hope you guys get what I mean by looking at the pictures I attached. Let me know your ideas Thank you !!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I see no problem with this the way it looks. I would leave it alone. But, if you just have to do something, a 45 degree fill would probably be best.


George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks fine to me. If you don't like the short wall it's just a cased opening. You could remove the jamb and casing and add about 6" more wall and then put the jamb back. The chair rail and the base molding if you couldn't locate an exact match might have to change it all out.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm with George. I would leave it. I have two short walls like the first photo.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree with you I don't like that look either.


Personally I would remove the baseboard and one door trim and install corner boards that will come about flush with the casing. Paint the same as the trim and it will disappear.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I think I’d remove the leg of the arch, and run the wainscoting to the door jam. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.

I do like the door casing because it adds some “thickness” to the end of the long wall.

We’ll see what I decide to do, I am planning this when I put new flooring in.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

aaronhl said:


> I do like the door casing because it adds some “thickness” to the end of the long wall.



I agree. It might otherwise look unfinished, like the builder cut corners (no pun intended).


----------

